# Aide contrat de travail



## Nounoumel (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Je suis en train de revoir mon contrat de travail.  Comment faites vous? Utilisez vous un contrat type ou faites vous votre contrat vous même ? 
En formation ( il y a 10 ans) on nous avait dit que seul le parent qui recevait les aides devait remplir et signer le contrat. Est ce toujours le cas? 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## mamytata (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai mon propre contrat (40 pages environ) avec tous les textes de lois qui nous concerne. Tout y est détaillé.

Chez moi, les 2 parents signent le contrat, comme ça pas de problème de "moi je ne savais pas" "c'est ma femme qui" etc .......


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

"Seul le PE doit remplir ET SIGNER le contrat"???
J'ose esperer que tu as mal compris!
Meme le contrat proposé par PAJEmploi qui est archi nul mentionne bien les signatures de toutes les parties.

Aucun contrat, dans aucun domaine, ne peut être valable s'il n'a pas été signé des 2 parties, m'enfin!
Imagine qu'alors n'importe qui pourrait décréter qu'il signe un contrat avec toi même si tu n'es pas d'accord pour travailler avec lui?!
Sérieusement?

Ce qui est absolument vrai c'est qu'il est de la responsabilité légale de l'employeur de fournir un contrat, celui ci DOIT respecter la CCN au minimum, voir plus d'avantage pour le salarié selon la négociation aboutie entre eux..

Chaque page DOIT être paraphées des 2 parties (les initiales) et la dernière page DOIT être signée des 2 parties.

Mon contrat est à l'origine celui que m'avait proposé mon AM quand j'en employais une avant d'être moi même AM. Il a évoluer avec le temps en fonction des 2 nouvelles CCN mais aussi de ce que je souhaite et donc de ce qui est négocié avec chaque PE avant de décider qu'on travaillera ensemble. Il contient également des précisions pour que même un PE qui ne lit pas la CNN (lequel le fait?) soit au courant dès le début de ce qui est applicable car cela evite les litiges ensuite.

Attention toute fois avec les AM qui proposent un contrat (comme je le fais) car si une clause est superieure à la CNN, que le PE va au tribunal pour la dénoncer en prétendant qu'il ne savait pas que ce n'était pas une obligation mais une clause au delà du minimum, sous le mode "moi, pauvre et simple Parent, je me suis fais avoir par l'AM qui s'est positionnée en "sachante", elle a abusé de ma confiance etc..." des fois le tribunal peut alors donner raison aux PE. Pour bien faire chaque clause superieure sera identifiée comme telle et le PE signera ou paraphera juste à côté pour prouver qu'il avait bien la possibilité de savoir que c'était une négo et qu'il l'a bien accepté en connaissance de cause.

Tu peux donc prendre comme base le contrat de PAGEmploi, puis lire attentivement la CCN et y mentionner tous les articles qui te semble important ou sujet à litige, puis y préciser tout ce que toi tu souhaites comme clause superieure.

Un bon contrat est celui qui mets d'accord les 2 parties.


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

mamytata a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai mon propre contrat (40 pages environ) avec tous les textes de lois qui nous concerne. Tout y est détaillé.
> 
> Chez moi, les 2 parents signent le contrat, comme ça pas de problème de "moi je ne savais pas" "c'est ma femme qui" etc .......


Moi aussi je demande aux 2 PE de signer ainsi même si seulement un des 2 me déclarera les 2 sont bien co-associés pour ce contrat et ne peuvent prendre une décision unilatérale.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Pour ma part, depuis de nombreuses années, j'adhère. 
Un contrat, super ficelé, auto-copiant, avec des clauses supérieures bien légales.

Les autres trouvés sur les cd, ou pajemploi, ne sont pas assez précis, et manquent de clarté.


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Juillet 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> "Seul le PE doit remplir ET SIGNER le contrat"???
> J'ose esperer que tu as mal compris!
> Meme le contrat proposé par PAJEmploi qui est archi nul mentionne bien les signatures de toutes les parties.
> 
> ...


Et qui est paraphé et signé par les deux parties. M'enfin ! 😉😁
Griselda a tout bien résumé. Nul n'est sensé ignorer la loi. Le PE n'est pas légalement sensé ignorer la convention collective. Il doit signer avec le salarié un contrat de travail qui la respecte à minima voir plus si clauses supérieures négociées connues et acceptées par les 2 parties.


----------

